# FreeBSD on EEE PC or Aspire One



## alie (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Guys, i am going to buy NetBook this weekend. any suggestion on which Laptop that compatible with FreeBSD ? especially for Web Cam

anyone have tried FreeBSD on eee PC or Acer Aspire One ?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 6, 2009)

A general comment:
In my experience the HP Mini-Note is a better Netbook than either the Acer Aspire one or the Asus EEE PC, especially the keyboard is much better,
I'm not sure about battery life though or FreeBSD compatibility though...
In any case, the HP Mininote is something you might want to check out.


----------



## alie (Feb 7, 2009)

i just bought HP Mini. its awesome... faster than eeeeeeeee & aspire one 

i will give more update later. installing FreeBSD now


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Feb 8, 2009)

All those small laptops are slow.
If you really want to know, run an octave script and compare it with a computer older than five years.

I have an Eee PC 1000H which runs Eeebuntu, which is not bad.
This model makes use of the Intel Atom N270 CPU.
I haven't tried FreeBSD on it.

About the HP mini note I read a review that it is not so good regarding heat dissipation. Of course it's just a review...


----------



## tuck (Feb 9, 2009)

Samsung nc10 is a very nice netbook but the drivers....


----------

